# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Reboot and Select proper boot device

## Stample

Здравствуйте появилась такая проблема .. в доме отключали электричество вчера, комп отключился, потом я сидел еще и игрался на компьютере было все отлично... и сегодня проснулся и увидел такую надпись на черном фоне

*Reboot and Select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key*

Я разумеется тупо взял и нажал на системном блоке клавишу *reset* и надпись опять появилась, тогда я просто отключил весь компьютер и по новому загрузил, загрузка прошла успешна, загрузился рабочий стол, я буквально минуты 3 поглядел в него и вдруг все заглючило..... никак, не через *ctrl+alt+delete*, ни каким другом образом, не получалось убрать этот загруз или глюк… ну я тогда опять нажал на системном блоке клавишу *reset* и снова появлись эта надпись, я опять же выключил все и снова зашел в комп удачно, и буквально через такой же промежуток времени опять этоже произошло  - все тупо зависло… перезагрузив снова, я увидел такое сообщение буквально на пару секунд



и сразу же за ней опять эта надпись на черном фоне

*Reboot and Select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key*

Почитав все в интернете я увидел советы якобы настроить в биосе, что первым делом должно загружаться хард…т.е. поставить на первое место свой хард диск, потом уже все остальное… я решил что должно помочь…вот что я начал делать… я не очень разбираюсь в компутерах, поэтому и пишу свои действия чтобы вы мне могли посоветовать что мне нужно сделать правильно после того как увидите что я проделал…. Вообщем я перезагрузив компутер кнопкой *RESET*  нажал на клавишу *delete*  и зашел в биос там я проставил так…

 

Нажал f10 и сохранив вышел из БИОСа и опять все как по старому так же появилась эта злобная надпись…

А теперь я заметил такую фигню это я ведь нажимал *RESET* я решил просто выключить системный блок и зайти снова в БИОС  и увидев там уже что вместо харда у меня написан мой жесткий диск я опять сохранив все вышел с БИОСа

 

появилась такая надпись... если нажимать на первую и если на вторую ничего не изменится..я нажимал и на ту и на эту

 

 

вообщем нажав на обычную загрузку я увидел мою загрузку

 

которая длилась ну минуту точно и прервала надпись такая

 

после чего копьютер перезагрузился и все по новому..

=======================

что я думаю по этому поводу я не знаю может у меня что -то перегорело ? и что это я не знаю.. и как узнать ??? если что то на материнской плате то как узнать ???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

Картинки у Вас получились на загляденье, хоть на стенку клей.
У Вас проблема с определением жесткого диска - вскройте системный блок и пошевелите разъёмы SATA и питания жесткого диска. Не поможет - попробуйте переткнуть шлейф в другой разъём на материнке(при отключенном питании, естественно).

----------


## Stample

вот сейчас делал ничего не помогает... все равно не находит он жесткий диск этот..может что в материнке сгорело ?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

щас поменял разъемы все переставил...опс и загрузилось все.. но опять же уже рабочий стол поймал жесткий глюк =( проблема остается в силе

----------


## Iron Monk

А может диск? А может шлейф? А может питание? Если у Вас CD-Rom - SATA, попробуйте подключить жесткий диск вместо него - на его кАбели.

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*




> но опять же уже рабочий стол поймал жесткий глюк =( проблема остается в силе


 

```
chkdsk /f /r
```

----------


## Stample

chkdsk /f /r - это в командой строке вводить ?

----------


## Iron Monk

> chkdsk /f /r - это в командой строке вводить ?


Да. А командную строку запустить от имени администратора.

----------


## Stample

не могу блин загрузиться до рабочего стола..друган позвонил сказал винду попробуй переустановить

----------


## Iron Monk

> не могу блин загрузиться до рабочего стола.


Загрузитесь с LiveCD.

----------


## Stample

с лайф загружаюсь и он даже не находит жесткий диск...походу придется завтра в сервис звонить с7ка лет 7 уже наверно не обращался... сам все время все исправлял и тут на тебе... обидно..в любом случае уважаемый Iron Monk огромное спасибо тебе !

----------

